# Ambulatory stall minimum dimensions



## ADAguy (Jan 22, 2014)

ADA says "60" min. length, Plumbing code says "24" min. length in front of WC, even with door swinging out, 24" won't accommodate a walker.

Isn't a longer dimension (+48") in front of a wc required in any code?

Guess I must go to a "best practices" eh?


----------



## steveray (Jan 22, 2014)

604.9.2 Says 60x36...No swing in....ANSI 117


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 23, 2014)

Try this on for size, 36" x 24" clear floor space vs. (+360lb) individual with a 56" waist, try turning around or backing into an ambulatory stall when the accessible stall is occupied?

If the 24" were in fact 48" it would be easier or if you used a wall mount flushometer vs a tank you would gain useable clear floor space within the 60" minimum depth, of course this assumes best practice vs minimums.

Legal vs logical, "oh well"


----------



## mark handler (Jan 23, 2014)

60 inches from back of toilet by 36 inches wide


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2014)

The only thing we can do is teach or reccommend to the designers...They don't have to listen....


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 23, 2014)

So true, unfortunately.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 23, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> They don't have to listen....


Yes they do if they want a permit


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Yes they do if they want a permit


They only have to show compliance to the code to get a permit, they don't have to listen to my suggestions for making something better than the worst you can build by law...


----------



## mark handler (Jan 23, 2014)

Ambulatory stall minimum dimensions are in the codes and standards. As I have always said, enforce  the codes and standards in force where you are.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes, and as a designer, enhance where ever possible.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 24, 2014)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Yes, and as a designer, enhance where ever possible.


Many here are not designers, they are enforcement drones....


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 24, 2014)

Interesting word choice MH, so who is "Queen" of the hive?


----------

